# WinCC flex 2008 SP3 bekommt keine Verbindung --> ###



## cra (24 Juli 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen

Ich habe in meinem WinCC flex 2008 SP3 ein Panel projektiert mit einigen Feldern, welche Variabeln aus diversen SPSen darstellen. Die SPSen sind in einem entfernten ProfiNet-Netzwerk zusammengeschlossen. Von meinen beiden Rechnern aus kann ich jede SPS aufrufen (Web-Oberfläche).

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich das Panel auf meinem Windows 7 Rechner starte, dann klappt alles. Ich sehe sämtliche Felder und kann auch Werte ändern.
Starte ich die Runtime auf dem Windows XP Rechner, so kann keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden, es erscheinen nur #### in den Feldern.

Als Verbindung ist S7ONLINE eingerichtet (bei beiden Rechnern) und via Variabeln-Tabelle im Step7 kann ich auf alle CPUs zugreiffen.

An was kann das liegen?

Besten Dank für jede Hilfe
Freundliche Grüsse
cra


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juli 2012)

Firewall mal testweise ausschalten?

Gestattest Du Deinem Windows XP, alle möglichen wichtigen und unwichtigen Windows-Updates (automatisch) auszuführen?
Da sind manchmal Updates dabei, nach denen nichts mehr geht.
z.B. Step5 läuft nach XP-Update nicht mehr

Harald


----------



## cra (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo PN/DP

Ja, die Windows-Firewall ist komplett deaktiviert. Alle Windows-Updates wurden eingespielt, denn der Rechner wurde frisch aufgesetzt (Ausser Windows ist nur das Siemens-Zeug drauf).
Kurios finde ist, dass die Verbindung aus dem SIMATIC-Manager klappt, aber aus dem WinCC flex nicht.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## PN/DP (25 Juli 2012)

Ja eben, das ist das kuriose. Wenn in WinCCflex eingestellt ist, daß es S7ONLINE benutzen soll.
Was könnte nur die eine Anwendung behindern? Vielleicht noch irgendwelche Windows-Spracheinstellungen?

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juli 2012)

Ist WinCC Flexible RT konfiguriert als HMI Station (S7ONLINE) oder PC Station (softbus) ?


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juli 2012)

Die Verbindungsresourcen auf den CPU checken !


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 Juli 2012)

Hallo!
Ich kenn mich mit Windows und so Web-Zeugs nicht aus, aber kann es nicht einfach sein, dass an den beiden darstellenden Dingern unterschiedliche Schriftgrössen sind, und einfach die Felder zu kurz sind?


----------



## cra (25 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Danke für die vielen Antworten
An der Schriftgrösse kann's glaube ich nicht liegen, denn wenn ich auf eine Schaltfläche klicke, dann passiert nichts und im Meldearchiv steht dann: "Taster OP_Taster_ACK: Wertübernahme in Steuerung nicht möglich"

Als Zugangspunkt steht "S7ONLINE" drinn ... die Adresse ist zwar nicht brauchbar (192.168.0.1) ... aber das sollte ja über S7ONLINE keine Rolle spielen. Es klappt ja auch auf dem Win7 Rechner?!?

Die Verbindungs-Ressourcen sind auch ok, da sind max 2 offene Verbindungen aktiv. Wie gesagt, auf dem Win7-Rechner klappts, dann schliess ich's da und dann klappt's auf dem Win XP-Rechner trotzdem nicht.

Irgend wie kurrios


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juli 2012)

Über die Verbindungsressourcen:
Es kann sein das Verbindungen sind reserviert obwohl sie nicht verwendet werden. Dann sind sie auch gesperrt.
Und ich habe gesehen das Verbindungen nicht ordentlich freigegeben werden.
Postier mal ein Screenshot von den Online Status-Bild von die Verbindungen auf den CPU.

Ich wurde auch WinCC Flex RT neuinstallieren.


----------



## cra (25 Juli 2012)

Verbindungen solten eigentlich frei sein, den das Panel verbindet auf 2 CPUs und es bekommt zu keiner eine Verbindung.



Wichtig ist vieleicht auch noch zu wissen, dass ich die RT nicht als RT starte, sondern direkt aus dem WinCC flex (ES) auf "Runtime starten" klicke.
Ich werde mich dann mal an's deinstallieren machen ...


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juli 2012)

Ist das Screenshot von den CPU ?
Wenn du den RT auf den fungierende PC stoppt, geht das Anzahl von aktive OP Verbindungen mit 1 runter ?
Scheint mir das die Verbindungen sind vielleicht schon verwendet. Obwohl das gesammt bis zu 12 Verbindungen sind möglich, kann es abhängig von CPU Typ sein das weniger für eine bestimmte Verbindungsart möglich sind.
Welchen CPU Typ ist es ?
Was sind die 5 S7-Verbindungen ? Werden sie wirklich benötigt, oder ist es überflüssiges Müll von eine alte NetPro Konfiguration ?

(Ich vermute dass das Bild ist von TIA v11. Ist etwas ungewöhnt für mich).
edit: Aber das HMI Projekt ist mit WinCC Flex 2008 SP3 konfiguriert. Warum ein gemisch von TIA v11 und WinCC Flex 2008 ?


----------



## PN/DP (25 Juli 2012)

Falls das neuinstallieren von WinCC flexible nichts bringt:

Nochmal klarstellen zum Windows XP Rechner
- Du hast Step7 V....? und WinCC flexible 2008 SP3 (RT oder ES?) installiert
- welche WinCCflex Lizenz hast Du? Standard, Advanced?
- in einer Step7 Variablentabelle auf diesem Rechner kannst Du die SPS-Variablen lesen
- in der WinCC flexible Runtime auf diesem Rechner erscheinen ######## und "Wertübernahme in Steuerung nicht möglich"

Zum WinCC flexible Projekt
- für welches Bediengrät ist das WinCC flexible Projekt?
- Im WinCC flexible Projekt ist die Verbindung für S7ONLINE konfiguriert
- wo genau steht die 192.168.0.1 drin?
- Welchen Rechner benutzt Du als Engineering Station? Wie kommt die RT-Datei auf den anderen Rechner?
- Ist bei dem Windows 7 Rechner irgendeine Virtualisierung im Spiel?

Harald


----------



## cra (25 Juli 2012)

@JesperMP:
- Das ist ein Screenshot des Webinterfaces der CPU. Es handelt sich um eine IM151-8F (ET200-Linie).
- Ja, die S7-Verbindungen werden benötigt, das sind Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen CPUs (14 Stück total)
- Kein TIA! Noch das gute, alte Step7 V5.5

@PN/DP:
- Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht (hab vorerst mal nur die Runtime runtergeworfen)
- Ich verwende Step7 V5.5 + SP1 (Prof 2010) und WinCC flex 2008 SP3 (ES)
- Bei WinCC flex habe ich die Compact-Lizenz.
- Ja, in der VAT kann ich die Variabeln aller betroffenen CPUs lesen / schreiben
- Genau, in WinCC flex kommen die ### und "Wertübernahme ..."
- Es handelt sich um KTP600 Panels (Color PN)
- Ja, die Verbindung steht auf S7ONLINE
- Ein Panel, welchs nur zu IBS-Zwecken angelegt wurde, wurde im NetPro nicht eingebunden und hatte daher (im NetPro und im WinCC) diese Adresse. Es funktioniert aber auch nicht bei den "normalen" Paneld, welche normal eingebunden sind und eine "richtige" Adresse aus dem ProfiNet-Netz haben.
- Ich habe das komplette SIMATIC-Projekt auf dem Win7-Rechner archiviert, auf dem WinXP-Rechner dearchiviert, das Panel über den SIMATIC-Manager im WinCC wieder geöffnet und auf Runtime starten geklickt.
- Als ES brauche ich eigentlich beide - da es sich nicht um eine reine "Runtime" handelt, kommt die RT-Datei auch nicht auf den andern Rechner.
- Nein, auf dem Win7-Rechner ist keine Virtualisierung drauf.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juli 2012)

Obwohl der IM151-8 insgesamt 12 Verbindungen kann, dann kann es max 8 TCP Verbindungen, max 8 ISO-on-TCP Verbindungen, und max 8 UDP Verbindungen.
In dein Screenshot sind schon 8 Verbindungen verwendet. Ich vermute sie Zählen alle als TCP Verbindungen.

Ich wiederhole diese Frage:


			
				JesperMP schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den RT auf den fungierende PC stoppt, geht das Anzahl von aktive OP Verbindungen mit 1 runter ?


----------



## cra (25 Juli 2012)

Ich kann aber genau in dieser Situation von meinem Win7-Rechner noch drauf zugreiffen ...

Ich hab mal noch eine weitere CPU angeschaut, welche davon auch betroffen ist (es sind alle CPUs betroffen, ab dem WinXP-Rechner):



An den Verbindungs-Ressourcen sollte es nicht liegen ...

Zu deiner (wiederholten) Frage:
- RT lief zum Zeitpunkt des Screenshots nicht. Die OP-Verbindung dürfte vom Panel stammen, welches direkt an der CPU angeschlossen ist (und auch funktioniert).


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juli 2012)

Den letzte Screenshot zeigte viele freie Verbindungen. Also kann es nicht daran liegen.

Fungiert WinCC Flex RT auf den XP PC, wenn du eine ganz andere CPU Verbindest, mit eine neue Projekt ? 
Dies nur zum testen.


----------



## cra (25 Juli 2012)

Scheint nicht der Fall zu sein.

Ich habe mich nun via VPN zu einem andern Kunden verbunden und auch da komme ich in die VATs, aber die WinCC-RT kann ich nicht starten (also schon, aber es kommen nur ###).

Ich lösch nun mal das komplette WinCCflex nochmal und installier's komplett neu ... kann's ja nicht sein *grml*


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juli 2012)

Ich überlege ob es bei den Port-Nummer liegt. Aber STEP7 und WinCC Flex RT verwendet beide Port 102.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Juli 2012)

@cra
Danke für die ausführlicheren Angaben.

Ich tippe darauf, daß die *Simulation* des KTP600 Panels unter Windows XP nicht funktioniert, aber unter Windows 7.
Frage doch mal den Siemens Support.

Da Du das Panel sowieso nur simulierst: kannst Du im Projekt mal ein anderes Bediengerät einstellen?
Wenn es dann funktioniert, dann liegt es definitiv nicht an den CPUs und nicht an Übertragungswegen.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (25 Juli 2012)

Hi Jesper,
die Kommunikation muß ja identisch sein, wenn beide den Zugangspunkt S7ONLINE verwenden.

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juli 2012)

Hmmm. Du hast ein Compact-Lizenz aber kann den RT starten. Das geht meines wissens nur wenn man als Advanced installiert hat.
Etwas ist da faul.
Aber du hast es am laufen auf den Win 7 PC.
Postier von beide PCs ein Screenshot von den installierte Siemens Software, von *Windows Start Menü ... SIMATIC ... Information ... Installed Software*.


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juli 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hi Jesper,
> die Kommunikation muß ja identisch sein, wenn beide den Zugangspunkt S7ONLINE verwenden.
> Harald


Hallo Harald.
Ich suche irgendeiner Unterschied das erklären kann warum STEP7 kann aber nicht Flex RT.
Da ist ein Unterschied zwischen PG Komm und OP Komm, aber es kann nicht daran liegen weil es gibt genügend Ressourcen.
Beim Port-Nummer sollte es auch nicht liegen (verschiedene Siemens software verwendet verschiedene Ports).


----------



## cra (25 Juli 2012)

@Jesper: Die Firewall ist komplett abgeschaltet, von daher sollten alle Ports frei zugänglich sein (müsste nach aussen ja so oder so).

@PN/DP: Ka, das versuche ich mal.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Juli 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hmmm. Du hast ein Compact-Lizenz aber kann den RT starten.


WinCC flexible startet eine Simulation des KTP600 Panels. Dafür reicht die Compact-Lizenz.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich suche irgendeiner Unterschied das erklären kann warum STEP7 kann aber nicht Flex RT.
> Da ist ein Unterschied zwischen PG Komm und OP Komm


Du hast recht, daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Also ist die Kommunikation doch nicht ganz identisch.

Ich denke ebenfalls, daß genügend freie Resourcen auf den CPU sind. Ich hätte aber trotzdem mehr als die 1 OP-Resource in HW Konfig reserviert.

@cra
Dein Windows XP ist Professionell mit SP3?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (25 Juli 2012)

cra schrieb:


> Die Firewall ist komplett abgeschaltet, von daher sollten alle Ports frei zugänglich sein (müsste nach aussen ja so oder so).


Die Firewall könnte über Spezial-Regeln einzelne Programme (.EXE) unterschiedlich behindern. Deswegen testweise abschalten.

Harald


----------



## cra (25 Juli 2012)

Ja, die Firewall ist bereits abgeschaltet ... da sollten auch keine spezial-Regeln  greiffen.
Windows XP Pro mit SP3 und allen aktuell verfügbaren Windows-Updates.

WinCC flex habe ich nun gerade komplett heruntergeworfen und neu installiert ... das selbe.
Nun habe ich gerade noch gesehen, dass es ein Update gibt zum SP3 ... das kommt nun gleich noch drauf.

Reserviert ist darum nur eine OP-Verbindung, weil nur ein OP dauerhaft angeschlossen ist. Meine Simulation hier brauche ich "nur" zu Fernwartungs-Zwecken.


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juli 2012)

Harald, ich glaube das du meinst Flex RT anstatt Flex SIM. Flex SIM gibt nur eine 'Ersatz' online Verbindung.
Wusste nicht das RT gestartet werden konnte wenn man nur Flex Compact installiert hat. Ich glaube das war vorher nicht so.

Eine weitere Idée zum testen:
Kann ein Verbindung zwischen Flex RT und PLCSIM auf den XP PC etabliert werden ?


----------



## el padre (8 August 2012)

Mit dem Service Pack 3 zu WinCC flexible 2008 wird von WinCC flexible die  Installation auf dem Betriebssystem Windows 7 (64Bit) unterstützt. Weiterhin  wurden einige Funktionserweiterungen sowohl im Engineering als auch in Runtime  eingebracht. Hierzu zählen u.a. neue Widescreen Bildschirmauflösungen für die PC  Runtime, die Unterstützung des MP377 15" Touch daylight und die Kommunikation zu  SIMOTION für das MobilePanel 277 F IWLAN V2.  

Das Service Pack 3 ist auf Engineering- und Runtime- Systemen zu  installieren. Das Betriebssystem der Bediengeräte ist durch ein  Betriebssystem-Update (Image-Update) ebenfalls hochzurüsten.


----------



## cra (30 Oktober 2012)

Ist zwar etwas spät, aber noch als Nachtrag die Lösung.

Siemens hatte im SP3 einen Bug eingebaut, welcher mit dem Update 3 wieder behoben wurde.
Dabei gingen indirekte Adressierungen nicht mehr und erzeugten die bekannten ###-Anzeigen.

Viele Grüsse


----------

